# Spargutscheine für Ihren Angelerfolg! Einzulösen bei Fisherman's Partner, Neuamakt



## Meeresprogramm (24. April 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

wir möchten Ihnen für die ersten sonnigen Tage und erste Angelausflüge unseren neuen online Gutschein und Rabattgutschein vorstellen (Gutscheincode im Warenkorb einlösen und sparen!).

Sie können ab sofort bis Ende April 2010 folgende Gutscheine nur in unserem online Shop (www.meeresprogramm.com, www.fisher-meister.de und www.fishermans-partner-neumarkt.de) einlösen:
EUR 5,00* Gutschein ab Einkaufswert über 50,00 EUR - Gutscheincode: FRUEHLING
3%* auf Ihren gesamten Einkauf über 250,00 EUR - Gutscheincode: BRINGT
5%* auf Ihren gesamten Einkauf über 500,00 EUR - Gutscheincode: SONNE

*Gutscheine sind nicht miteinander und/oder anderen Bonusaktionen kombinierbar, gültig bis einschließlich 30.04.2010.
Betrag EUR 5,00 bzw. 3% /5% Rabatt wird sofort von der Warenendsumme abgezogen. Zur Einlösung des Gutscheins folgendes beachten: Artikel in Warenkorb legen, Warenkorb anzeigen lassen, Gutscheincode unten eingeben (genau abtippten, AUCH GROßSCHREIBEN!).

Aktuell finden Sie große Mengen an Produkten folgender Hersteller in unserem Shop:





Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Fisherman's Partner Team - Neumarkt

Ein Teil unserer Produkte aus Newsletter Specials Programm:






 Gerätekasten Plano 6103 *Jetzt nur 19,95 €* mehr Infos


 Fantasista Oren´Ji *Jetzt nur 299,00 €* mehr Infos








 Carat Spin 7 | 3,05m | WG 100-150g | 2tlg. *Jetzt nur 119,00 €* mehr Infos


 Sensas Futtereimer & 5x1kg Futter Sensas 3000 *Jetzt nur 16,95 €* mehr Infos








 Cocoon Excel Chair *Jetzt nur 109,00 €* mehr Infos


 Futterspiralen 10er Pack *Jetzt nur 3,99 €* mehr Infos








 Köderfischsenke 1x1m *Jetzt nur 9,99 €* mehr Infos


 Pilker Set 60-150g sortiert *Jetzt nur 7,99 €* mehr Infos








 THE CARP BITE INDICATOR (T/V/BLUE LED) *Jetzt nur 6,99 €* mehr Infos


 Premium Match Leichte Grund-Posenrute *Jetzt nur 16,95 €* mehr Infos








 RODEO GTi 11PiF 3000 *Jetzt nur 19,95 €* mehr Infos


 Komplettset Rute 2,40m & Rolle & Koffer & Kescher *Jetzt nur 44,95 €* mehr Infos








 Browning Big Fish, Grundfutter *Jetzt nur 3,59 €* mehr Infos


 Browning No. 1, Grundfutter *Jetzt nur 3,99 €* mehr Infos








 Browning Tench, Grundfutter *Jetzt nur 3,89 €* mehr Infos








 Browning Krazy Halibut, Pellet Powder *Jetzt nur 4,49 €* mehr Infos


 AMBITION X-CITE FEEDER *Jetzt nur 24,95 €* mehr Infos








 Fisherman's Partner Gutschein über EUR 25,00 *Jetzt nur 25,00 €* mehr Infos


----------

